# Blackest of black pencil eyeliner (not Feline)



## nazneen372 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm looking for a super-dark kohl liner like Feline, but Feline irritates my eyes. I have very black lashes so I'm looking for a really deep black that will not go grey against them but really pop!

Thanks!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 26, 2008)

technakohl in graphblack is what i use


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you tried Smolder Eye Kohl?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe the Stila Kajal Onyx Liner is really dark black.  Otherwise, Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero.


----------



## *KT* (Aug 26, 2008)

Another vote for Urban Decay 24/7 liner.  They have a really nice texture.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

I have your same issue! Urban Decay 24/7 is the way to go! It's darker than ANYTHING MAC makes, and I've tried all the black pencils.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2008)

stila's onyx is the blackest I've ever used.


----------



## coconut (Aug 27, 2008)

Blacktrack fluidline is very black, but now I want to try this Urban Decay 24/7 pencil! Is it easy to work with?


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

The Urban Decay 24/7 is fantastic! It glides on so easily and is one of the few liners that lasts all day on my oily lids


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 27, 2008)

either MAC smolder or UD 24/7 zero.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coconut* 

 
_Blacktrack fluidline is very black, but now I want to try this Urban Decay 24/7 pencil! Is it easy to work with?_

 
it's really easy to use. it glides on smooth with no tugging & lasts all day. i use it on my waterline & it doesn't budge! & if you're doing a smokey look, it smudges out really nicely.


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hashmi Kajal I use it regularly and love it


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 28, 2008)

Another rec for UD 24/7 in Zero. Love this stuff.


----------



## abcgirl18 (Sep 25, 2008)

stilas kajal eyeliner in onyx is really dark, but i dont like to use as much because it smudges. IMO UD 24/7 liner would be better.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 26, 2008)

Make Up Forever has a black that's really good.  It's great for the waterline


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 26, 2008)

smolder!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

I randomly picked up a Black kohl eyeliner pencil in Walgreens I think it is a "HIP liner" and it was in the color blackest black..and it is now my favorite liner..It does not smudge and it is super black matte...
Plz someone correct the name of it for me...I forgot my makeup bag at home


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 26, 2008)

how about using any black e/l and then using a matte black e/s like carbon over that?


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 27, 2008)

I would not use the Urban Decay 24/7 pencil in Zero, I do not think it is a true black, sure it glides on nicely but it shows up more like a slate gray or light black definitely not the darkest one out there.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I have your same issue! Urban Decay 24/7 is the way to go! It's darker than ANYTHING MAC makes, and I've tried all the black pencils._

 
I have to disagree. I was disappointed by Zero's blackness, though it was black, Feline is a black that's cool, devoid of light black.

I'm going to have to try out Stila's Onyx, I've heard good dupe reviews about that.


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 28, 2008)

Technakohl in graphblack is the way to go. UD 24/7 is easy to apply and doesnt smudge but it isnt that black IMO.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 23, 2009)

MAC smolder, stila Kajal onyx, 24/7 Urban Decay, Blacktrack,
I use any of these liners on my inner rim & then set it w/ carbon under my eye as an eyeliner so you don't get racoon eyes. I also apply paintery prior.
Good Luck


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 24, 2009)

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in zero all the way!


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_Urban Decay 24/7 liner in zero all the way!_

 
*second  Urban Decay in Zero !


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 25, 2009)

i always thought zero was very black until i compared it to my black prestige total intensity eye liner


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jfmuni* 

 
_i always thought zero was very black until i compared it to my black prestige total intensity eye liner_

 
I was just about to suggest the same thing


----------



## Monsy (Dec 29, 2009)

Benefit Badgal!! the best one


----------

